

Ruby 2.1.2 is Released - orteipid
https://www.ruby-lang.org/en/news/2014/05/09/ruby-2-1-2-is-released/

======
akanet
Full list of changes: [http://svn.ruby-
lang.org/repos/ruby/tags/v2_1_2/ChangeLog](http://svn.ruby-
lang.org/repos/ruby/tags/v2_1_2/ChangeLog)

------
MrBra
This release contains a fix for a regression of Hash#reject in Ruby 2.1.1,
support for build with Readline-6.3 (see Bug #9578), an updated bundled
version of libyaml with psych, and some bug fixes.

